# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  ngon thì nhào dzô

## hungneu

#-o Đố các bạn biết nhá :
*Có 2 cánh cửa,trong đó có một cánh cửa sống và một cánh cửa chết,không biết cánh cửa nào là cửa sống và cửa nào là cửa chết..
Có 2 người gác cửa,trong đó có một người nói dối và một người nói thật,không biết người nào là người nói dối và người nào là người nói thật..
Vậy nếu là bạn thì khi bạn đi đến chỗ 2 người đó,bạn sẽ hỏi câu gì để có thể vào được cánh cửa sống.....*#-o#-o#-o#-o

----------


## xuantruong.seo

*Dễ ợt! Đầu tiên hỏi cả 2 người ở đây có mấy cánh cửa? người nói dối sẽ trả lời 1 đáp án khác 2, rồi hỏi người nói thật cửa nào là cửa sống. Hết phim!
Có thưởng gì hok?
*

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

*Câu trả lời của bồ hay quá nhưng sai mất tiu rồi..Nếu người nói dối trả lời là 2 thì sao..người nói dối chỉ muốn dẫn bạn vào con đường chết..nên có lúc nói thật và cũng có lúc nói dối..*

----------


## phimlen1

vậy thì biết được chết liền[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## tranthinguyen1093

*Ặc! Vậy thì bó tay, đã là người nói dối thì phải nói dối chứ! Nếu vậy bạn phải gọi 2 người đó là 1 người ghét bạn và một người ko muốn bạn chết thì câu hỏi mới đúng.:angry:*

----------


## sangame

*hì hì..khó thế mới đố chứ...cố gắng lên đi nha*

----------


## phamtienquan92

nghe có vẻ không hợp lý cho lắm

----------


## vlzmaytinh

đọc thôi mà đầu mình vo vo lên. Nản với cái mục đố vui này quá đi mất ko chơi đâu

----------


## gg.satthutq94

*có lẽ các bạn chưa hiễu rõ câu hỏi của mình..nhưng thật sự đây là một câu hỏi khó đấy..đây là câu hỏi mà các nhà tuyển dụng chọn nhân tài mà.. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]*

----------


## HotArchives

Số lượng câu hỏi không hạn chế a???
Mình chưa hiểu nên giải theo 2 t/h thế này:


```
Người kia tạm gọi là "người thông minh" có khi nói thật đôi khi nói dối".
```

Hỏi 1 câu liên tục: "Trong 2 người ai là người nói thật". Đến khi cả 2 đều chỉ 1 người thì hỏi người đó về cánh cửa.


```
Người nói dối hoặc nói thật suốt hoặc nói dối suốt
```

Hỏi: "Ai trong 2 người là người nói dối"
- Cả 2 đều chỉ 1 người -> Tên nói dối này đang nói thật => người còn lại là người nói thật.
- Mỗi người đều chỉ người kia.
-> Tên nói dối này đang nói dối.
Hỏi: sự thật hiển nhiên: "Ở đây có mấy cánh cửa", "Ở đây có mấy người", vân vân.
=> Kết luận được tên nào thật tên nào giả.
=> Hỏi người nói thật cánh cửa sống

----------


## doremon29

tới chỗ 2 ng gác cửa và hỏi từng ng 1 câu hỏi:chú ở đây làm gì vậy?-->tìm ra đc ng nói thật--->hỏi cánh cửa sống.hjhj.
P/S:vì đây là câu rất tự nhiên nên ng nói dối sẽ kô để ý .hjjhj.
ko đúng thì bochan [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## Seoprok45

*Sai rồi bồ ơi..không đơn giản thế đâu..viết thế này đúng là khó hỏi mà cũng khó giải thích nữa...
giải thích câu 1 của bạn nhé:
Code: Quét chọn
Người kia tạm gọi là "người thông minh" có khi nói thật đôi khi nói dối".
Hỏi 1 câu liên tục: "Trong 2 người ai là người nói thật". Đến khi cả 2 đều chỉ 1 người thì hỏi người đó về cánh cửa.
Nếu hỏi như vậy thì người nói thật sẽ chỉ vào mình đúng không..còn người nói dối cũng chỉ vào mình thì bạn có biết được ai nói dối ai nói thật không..
Tương tự mấy câu kia cũng vậy thôi : (ai trong 2 ngừoi là người nói dối) người nói thật sẽ chỉ người nói dối và người nói dối sẽ chỉ người nói thật
*

----------


## sunny

Theo minh hi như thế này.
+Tới đó hỏi đường, sẽ nhờ một trong hai người hỏi người còn lại câu hỏi "Anh sang hỏi anh kia cho tôi đâu la cánh cửa con đường sống?".
+Đợi người đó đi hỏi người còn lại và trả lời ta xong tì ta đi theo cánh cửa ngược lại, đó là cánh cửa có con đường sống.
*Hehe, tất cả đều rất đơn giản, ta quy về một trường hợp thui mà, họ hỏi nhau, người nói thật sẽ luôn luôn nói thật, người nói dối sẽ luôn nói dối, như vậy vô tình ta đã hỏi hai người mà thành một người đó là người nói dối.
[you] thấy mình trả lời có đúng không, hehe
[you] thấy đúng thì cảm ơn nhé, thank!

----------

